# Taken from another forum - Sterling



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Taken from a FS forum:


> Did anyone happen to see the new Sterling double page ad in FS this month. The boat was blowing BETWEEN a "frustrated" *Gheenoe* owner standing next to his boat and an island 30' away


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

Bwaaaaaaa, I can't wait to see it. Is it manino?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

My gosh, wouldn't that be funny!!!! That poor man has taken more abuse than ANY single angler on the FS forum. This would just be right up his alley!!!! I hope for his sake that it's someone else!! Actually years ago, before I even knew his name, he helped me out in the Lagoon. He actually gave me a couple baits that he'd rigged. Seemed like a nice guy at the time. Plus, he does own a TR7


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*



> My gosh, wouldn't that be funny!!!! That poor man has taken more abuse than ANY single angler on the FS forum.  This would just be right up his alley!!!!  I hope for his sake that it's someone else!!  Actually years ago, before I even knew his name, he helped me out in the Lagoon. He actually gave me a couple baits that he'd rigged. Seemed like a nice guy at the time. Plus, he does own a TR7


And the abuse is well earned. I was over from the West Coast on a charter one day and asked my guide while at the ramp "who is the angry man with the wrap"? I was informed that he was a local guide that was not real popular. I asked if it was "EM" and it was confirmed. What a jerk! :


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

I understand the point the ad is supposed to be making. I think the tact they took is wrong. While I'm sure all stunts were preformed by trained professionals, blah blah blah.... it still markets their product in a negative way. Another boat building company did the same thing a while back by taking a picture of their boat next to several others that looked VERY similar... hint hint. Their tagline was our customer spent much less money... Bad Marketing IMOHP


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

I blew up the pic and it appears to be a square-back canoe, not a Gheenoe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*



> > My gosh, wouldn't that be funny!!!! That poor man has taken more abuse than ANY single angler on the FS forum.  This would just be right up his alley!!!!  I hope for his sake that it's someone else!!  Actually years ago, before I even knew his name, he helped me out in the Lagoon. He actually gave me a couple baits that he'd rigged. Seemed like a nice guy at the time. Plus, he does own a TR7
> 
> 
> And the abuse is well earned.  I was over from the West Coast on a charter one day and asked my guide while at the ramp "who is the angry man with the wrap"?  I was informed that he was a local guide that was not real popular.  I asked if it was "EM" and it was confirmed.  What a jerk! :


Do you remember when he was involved in the shallow running challenge with another FS member? He put up his TR7 against another boat. The bet was $500.00 and the loser removing himself from the forum. If I remember, the Sterling was the winner. I know that EM has said a lot of over-ambitious things on forum, but his statements about shallow water abilities of the TR7 are apparently pretty accurate.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Taken from another forum*


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

I just ran into this. Makes my blood boil. If anyone wants to let them know how you feel here is the number, American Marine Sports (352) 429-8989. You can also let the magazines running this add know how you feel.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

That doesn't look like a gheenoe.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

it pisses me off too and I find it a little ironic. Its dumb azz boat handling like that which fuels the increase in NMZ and idle restrictions. Its a stupid ad and I wouldn't buy one of their boats because of it either.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*



> .... Its dumb azz boat handling like that which fuels the increase in NMZ ............


And that would be a bad thing? :-/ :-/ :-/


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

I notice their touting their design as an ecological revolution, no more prop trails. But the ad suggest you can go any where. After hearing two reports of Sterlings getting stuck that seems to be the attitude of at least a few owners, thats not to say they wouldn't have done the same in any boat they were running. As far as no prop trails I'd have to see that up close. I had a Sterling Tr7 run on plane right in front of me in about 14" of water and stir up a pretty good mud trail.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

My first thought on this is that the ad is irresponsible, but when you compare it to ads for other products, it really is not much difference. for example:
I don't take my f150 4x4 pickup up a rocky cliff hauling another brand pickup in the back while pulling 10k pounds just because I see it in an ad. (would not do it even if they did not have "Professional driver closed course" written in small print)
I don't really expect 3 beautiful blonds with augmented breasts and loose morals to come running towards me because I open a certain brand of beer in a bar (although, I wish that one was true)
notice the same auto company pushing a hybrid to treehuggers with a 'green' ad, also has a 'macho' ad to push their 400hp + vechicles.

I guess my point is, that because something is in an advertisement, it does not relieve one of their personal responsibility, regardless if they are an adult or a child.

just my .02


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

Their ad is a troll, so I won't feed it with comments.

On Manino's show (Inshore Fishing Techniques) a couple weeks ago, he got out on a sand flat like the one pictured in the ad and measured the water depth at about 4 inches with a stick. He left the stick in the middle of the flat and then buzzed his Sterling past it. Came back with the camera and got out and walked around to point out there were no prop marks. Looked legit, but there easily could have been some editing going on.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

I paid very close attention to that little stint manino did on the show. Compare where he ran next to the stick with where he walked. I rewound it and watch several times. Where he was walking was basically where he ran the boat but the water was at like the bottom of his calf. On me, that is about ten inches. Now I also don't know if he was sinking into the mud either.

Now I did hear about him winning some shallow water running bet on the FS forum.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*



> My first thought on this is that the ad is irresponsible, but when you compare it to ads for other products, it really is not much difference. for example:
> I don't take my f150 4x4 pickup up a rocky cliff hauling another brand pickup in the back while pulling 10k pounds just because I see it in an ad. (would not do it even if they did not have "Professional driver closed course" written in small print)
> I don't really expect 3 beautiful blonds with augmented breasts and loose morals to come running towards me because I open a certain brand of beer in a bar (although, I wish that one was true)
> notice the same auto company pushing a hybrid to treehuggers with a 'green' ad, also has a 'macho' ad to push their 400hp + vechicles.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. Just because one person does it, doesn't make it right.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*



> ... I did hear about him winning some shallow water running bet on the FS forum.


Out skinnied a 15T, and bad too.

I'll have to admit, it's a skinny running boat, probably the skinniest to date except for a microdraft / XF-20, (airboats don't count here) but that's about all it does for me.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

sterling's main man manino is hated by many!(just ask around) i have have the miss pleasure of running into him out on the flats and the ad is exactly the kind of BS he routinely pulls. he thinks he owns the goon! once out with my wife we were on a big school along with 3 other boats all being cool and staying on the outside, then here comes manino with some dude and blow right up the middle like no one else was there. pissed off everyone and shut the bite down. to me he is the perfect spokesman for a company as irresponsible as sterling!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Sterling Responds*

From Fly Fishing in Salt Waters:

Letters to the Editor
Sterling's response to a letter appearing in the July/August issue
Jul 6, 2007


I would like to apologize to anyone who has been offended by the recent TR7 shallow water ad.

The driving force behind the year-long TR7 design project was very simply to create a flats boat capable of running safely in unpredictably shallow water, without causing damage to the environment.

I had the opportunity years ago to ride through the Mosquito Lagoon in a homemade aluminum tunnel boat designed and fabricated by a very talented shallow water angler. We were able to run almost anywhere in the lagoon.

We observed endless numbers of prop troughs in the grass beds and in the sand bottom throughout the lagoon.

It was obvious that from the extensive damage done to the lagoon, that more and more of the lagoon would become off limits to outboard powerboats.

The boat we were in was causing no damage to the bottom and I decided that day to create an environmentally friendly tunnel boat.

The TR7 research and development project first appeared to be a relatively simple process of refining my friend's aluminum tunnel boat. Our design team unfortunately or fortunately became obsessed with solving all of the inherent bad characteristics of the current state-of-the-art tunnel design. The design team created tunnels of every size and configuration possible. The project continued nonstop for a year with endless hours of fabrication and water testing. We were on the verge of giving up, when someone in our organization came up with the concept that finally gave us the breakthrough in every aspect of performance we had been determined to find.

We are very proud of our design and what it means to the sport of shallow water angling. We deserve the right to display the capabilities of the TR7. We had an ex-marine patrol person actually take us to the location in our ad. We wanted to be in an out-of-the-way area where we would not intrude on anyone. We wanted a shallow sand bottom to accurately demonstrate the depth of the water. We originally set out crab traps and ran between the crab traps to provide a reference for the depth of the water.

The fisherman in the ad drove up to our location to see what we were doing. We asked if he would like to be in a magazine ad, and his reply was "Look out Clint Eastwood! This is my big chance!" We asked him to run his boat onto the sand bank and run it aground, then get out, and stand next to it. He did what we requested and then asked what we were going to do. We told him we were going to run a boat between him and the island. He laughed and said, "Ain't no boat made that can run between me and that island, but go ahead and make a fool of yourself if you want to." When the TR7 easily ran by him, our friendly fisherman hollered and laughed and asked, "What the heck kind of a boat is that??" He then said, "Everyone is going to want one of those".

We all enjoyed the process of filming the ad. Throughout the process we never felt we were doing anything unsafe to the people involved or the environment. The current trend in automobile, motorcycle, truck, atv, 4-wheel drives, etc. is to have the vehicles performing unusual activities to emphasize the performance attributes of the vehicle. We naively assumed that it would be obvious that the photo was a staged event, designed to display the extraordinary performance of the TR7.

We are very disappointed that the safety and environmental advantages clearly displayed in the ad have been ignored. We hope that the TR7 can contribute to the preservation of shallow water fishing areas and make the sport of shallow water angling safer, more productive, and more exciting in the future.

Sincerely,

Bob Ackerbloom
President, American Marine Sports


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Taken from another forum*

Well written buy the Sales Department.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

I would love to see how long he lasts in that skinny water until he overheats. And it looks to me he is going straight to the mangroves.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Little late there huh?


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

> Little late there huh?


Who cares? :-/ I had seen this picture in the magazine and yesterday decided to look at it again to show a friend but the picture came up as hosted on microskiff, now after seeing it again i realized that this picture is stupid because the difference between the flat back canoe and the sterling is he can push the canoe off the flat no problem but when the sterling's outboard overheats hes high n dry on that flat.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ignore Aaron... he's grumpy from time to time... ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Ignore Aaron... he's grumpy from time to time...  ;D


Whaaaa? Me? NEVER!!!!


----------

